# Zeon vs Zorro vs Palisades Zoysia - Have to decide today



## ckeck (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello everyone, I'm hoping a few folks can chime in with their personal experiences, especially if you've planted more than one of these varieties of Zoysia in the past.

I'm about to put in an entirely new lawn, roughly 4,500 sq ft, and I've settled on Zoysia, but I have analysis paralysis with the specific variety.

I'm in South Texas (San Antonio), the ground is fairly even with only some gentle slopes in a few areas and is about 70% full sun and about 30% partial/moderate shade between the front and back. I have a separate section of the backyard that is heavily shaded, which I am just leaving alone for now.

I had originally planned on going with El Toro, but it seems very difficult to find and I can't get it any time soon. I don't want to plant any closer to summer than I have to.

My second choice was Zeon, but I've also received strong recommendations for Zorro and Palisades from a few different contractors I received bids from. The difference in cost is not important, as I want to do this right the first time. All the grass will be coming from King Ranch Turfgrass, no matter the choice.

I'd appreciate any details that can help me decide, I've delayed too long as it is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

I really like my Zorro, but I really cannot compare caring for it to the others mentioned. It has good shade tolerance, greens up quick in the spring, etc. The biggest thing to watch for is fungus as they are slow to recover. I would plan on a preventative fungicide treatment regardless of the variety you choose soon after they lay the sod. Are you planning to reel mow?


----------



## ckeck (Apr 20, 2021)

SC Grass Loon said:


> I really like my Zorro, but I really cannot compare caring for it to the others mentioned. It has good shade tolerance, greens up quick in the spring, etc. The biggest thing to watch for is fungus as they are slow to recover. I would plan on a preventative fungicide treatment regardless of the variety you choose soon after they lay the sod. Are you planning to reel mow?


Thanks for commenting. It definitely looks like I'll need to keep an eye on the fungus issue after reading up here a bit. I'm glad to know about this in advance.

And no, I wasn't planning to reel mow, but it looks like this may be an inevitability. Is this a must or just a "nice to have" sort of thing? I'm sure it helps the grass and looks nice, just didn't know how critical it was. How do reel mowers do on a small slope? One side of my slopes down a bit and I wasn't sure how they'd handle that.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

ckeck said:


> SC Grass Loon said:
> 
> 
> > I really like my Zorro, but I really cannot compare caring for it to the others mentioned. It has good shade tolerance, greens up quick in the spring, etc. The biggest thing to watch for is fungus as they are slow to recover. I would plan on a preventative fungicide treatment regardless of the variety you choose soon after they lay the sod. Are you planning to reel mow?
> ...


I think it is optional to reel mow although I have only cut mine with a reel mower. Small slopes should be a non issue. My front yard has one and it is not a big deal.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

I have Palisades in my back yard, I had it installed in late Jan '19. I have 2 large ash trees that didn't provide my bermuda with enough sun. I like it although it's a pain to take care of compared to my bulletproof bermuda in the front. When it's healthy it's beautiful. I like the wide blade dark green look, its very soft. I'm currently fighting an outbreak of dollar spot which I should have preemptively treated last month, my bad. I'm gonna have to get into the habit of dethatching every year too. I had it at 3 inches for the 1st season but now keep it at 2. I tried manually reel mowing for a bit last year, that was a beat down. I may try again this year because I cut twice a week, bagging once. It's high maintenance for sure but worth it, I've got some more learning to do.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

'I feel like zeon and zoro have a slightly finer texture than geo from what I've seen at our place as we have tried all 3 in some spots. The only benefit I've seen from zeon over zoro is less large patch pressure. Seems like the zeon doesn't get it near as bad at our course for some reason'. -matt in TN (@Carsongolftn -twitter )

I converted from Bermuda and only have hands on experience with zeon, emerald ...I just prefer thin blades

@drewwitt is in your area

Contractors.....unless they are really into lawns...be skeptical.

I don't think there is going to be a consensus, good luck deciding


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

In perfect sunlight and soil conditions and perfect care and no pets, Zeon looks great.

Palisades and Zenith look nearly identical, but zenith spreads and repairs itself VERY aggressively. If I had it to do over, I would do Zenith in my back yard where the dogs are, and Bermuda in the front.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

And just as an aside, "I have to decide today" sounds like a recipe for regret later.


----------



## ckeck (Apr 20, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> And just as an aside, "I have to decide today" sounds like a recipe for regret later.


I could have provided more context there. This isn't due to the landscape contractor, I've just been dragging my feet for about 3 weeks on making a grass decision. My entire front lawn is dirt (and weeds) waiting for an install, and the HOA just got on me about it (sigh), so I can't delay any longer. It's also beginning to really heat up here in South Texas and I don't want the sod going down when it's 90+ consistently.

Thank you all for the comments. It doesn't sound like any of these are necessarily a bad choice. The higher level of maintenance is not something I'm particularly looking forward to, but I'm pretty set on Zoysia in some manner, so I'll just have to step up to the occasion. No way I'm making this kind of investment and letting it go to waste.

I'm going to go ahead and move forward with the Zeon. I'll post some updates in the coming weeks.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I have Palisades in the back yard, and I've thought several times about nuking it with glyphosate. I have El Toro in the front and really like it, but wouldn't wish Palisades on my worst enemy. Well, actually I would wish it on an enemy. It grows vertically very fast, but is slow to spread, so bermuda invasion is an inevitability. It seems far more susceptible to large patch than the other zoysias too. Worst grass I've owned for maintenance requirements for sure, but it is pretty when you put the time into it that it requires. I also have some Crowne, Cutless, Meyer and Emerald. I would pick any of them before Palisades, and I assume that would also be the case with Zorro or Zeon. The only thing that Palisades might beat them in is drought tolerance, and I'm not even sure about that.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have Zeon, and its really nice grass, don't get me wrong. But any sort of damage takes 6-12 months to recover. The upside of that is that it needs less mowing.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

zorro. Played a lot of golf on zorro and greens early and stays green late. I have never seen a better grass in my opinion.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I only have experience with emerald and el toro. We all know emerald well...

I love el toro. It grows aggressively, weeds have not chance except for nutsedge. It does not like too much shade. Greendoc recommends another zoysia over el toro but I cannot remember which. This was specific to Hawaii though so not sure if it would be the same recommendation.

Plus lots of people have el toro in Hawaii. So I like to "steal" runners from people and use that to plant my yard. I have emerald that was doing poorly, I planted some runners from a friend on one end on my yard., it's has slowly taken over and I'd say there's 1/3 emerald left.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Chad, you know my answer &#128522;

It is slow to recover when damaged, but, after three seasons, I've found it recovers in a few months, and it has trained me not to hurt it &#129303;

After you learn it, you'll love it. Only if you embrace a low N feeding, scalp in spring, and learn the early signs of disease. It is the most beautiful grass I've ever seen. Weekly people ask if it's fake.

ALSO, mine has never gone dormant in three years. It has stayed green the entire time. Even in the winter snow. It stops growing in height in early December, and doesn't need to be mowed until April. But it stays green throughout.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I absolutely hammer my Zeon with nitrogen this year, and it loves it. In previous years it always struggled. So I would say, pay attention to what the grass is telling you, and adjust nutrients depending.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Is it just me but there seems to be a pretty big difference visually Between Zeon and Emerald...even though some say they are similar?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Is it just me but there seems to be a pretty big difference visually Between Zeon and Emerald...even though some say they are similar?


Not in my yard. Very hard to visually know. Walking on, then u are tipped off.

Empire, definitely.


----------

